
Breakthrough Turns CO2 into Clean-Burning Fuel - dengnan
http://www.popularmechanics.com/science/energy/a18861/breakthrough-material-is-a-better-way-to-turn-co2-into-fuel/
======
castratikron
My naive question would probably be "Don't plants already do this for us?",
but I'm probably not understanding the problem that they hope to solve with
this technology.

~~~
strommen
Nope. The CO2 produced from burning coal/gas is normally just vented into the
atmosphere. This is why we have global warming.

Other toxic stuff like nitric and sulfuric oxides are captured to meet
emissions standards.

~~~
sjruckle
He uses the word "plants" to mean the green leafy type.

------
URSpider94
Yeah, this doesn't mean "free energy", but it's a way to potentially recapture
CO2 emitted from a power plant or other major source and put it back into the
energy cycle.

------
irixusr
Well, its a vector of energy, but very cool

